# I love LFS's



## eatmysox (Sep 1, 2010)

So I went into a fish store last night and surprise surprise I ended up coming out with a whole bunch of fish  I ended up getting a pair of platys, 2 albino tiger barbs (they are beautiful), a pair of juvenile tiger barbs a group of 6 lemon tetras a Pinocchio shrimp and a red cherry shrimp. They all ended up coming just under 20 bucks  I was so terribly happy


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I just looked up the Pinocchio Shrimp thats one unique looking shrimp. Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## eatmysox (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes they are, it really likes to hide so I'm not able to get any pictures of them.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice score! I moved 1-1/2 hours away from the only lfs I liked. Sigh.......

It's worth it to make the trip for livestock tho.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*lfs*

yeah its nice when you can get a deal every now and again...very rare in the chain stores...


----------



## VTonic (Oct 20, 2010)

Awesome, I love it when i find sweet deals like you did. How big is your aquarium? Dont want to introduce a huge bio load that your tank wasnt prepared for.


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Those pinochio shrimp sound very nice!


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Great catch! I'm glad when I come out of my LFS without spending $40.

The only thing cheap at my lfs is the paper bag they give you. Hey, but at least that is free.:roll:


----------



## GreenPlanet (Oct 15, 2010)

Today I ordered a 43 Gallon Tank. They gave me 2 Free angel fish and 2 Tetras  in Advance.


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

wow free angel fish!! Get 4 more tetras!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreenPlanet (Oct 15, 2010)

thefishboy said:


> wow free angel fish!! Get 4 more tetras!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yah I have 2 tetras now. And those 2 angel fish I had I gave them to my friend as i have all smaller fish here they could create some fin nipping prob. Tetras are really fast. I love them.


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Whens this tank coming?? Make anew thread about it when it comes, setting up etc.


----------



## GreenPlanet (Oct 15, 2010)

thefishboy said:


> Whens this tank coming?? Make anew thread about it when it comes, setting up etc.


They said they will deliver it on 04/09/2010

Can't wait to see my new tank. Growing Some plants for that tank. Yes thefishboy of course I have to start a new thread Cause I am gonna need lots of help from you guyz .

For now I am so confused, should I put Beach Sand or Rocks.. Don't know what to use for my new community tank.


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

start the thread now with all your planning questions and the 4/9/10 was amonth ago?? lol!
put both in lol


----------

